# Another KVM Switch Problem



## MickeyRat (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm a long time Linux user but, very new to BSD.  I'd tried it in a VM and got most of what I needed working but, when I tried to install it on actual hardware, there's a problem.  The display works fine but, the keyboard and mouse won't work through my KVM switch.  I should note that on this particular box the KVM won't work in the BIOS either.   I have a wireless keyboard I connect directly to the box when I need to get in there.  The wireless keyboard works fine in BSD but, not the KVM.

KVM Switch:         Tek Smart HKS0401 B2U  (USB/HDMI)
FreeBSD Version: 13.1-STABLE

I've installed Linux on this box previously and the KVM switch works fine once Linux is installed.  When it didn't work in the console, I thought that X would fix it but, not so far.

Remember I'm a noob.  This is likely something simple.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2022)

MickeyRat said:


> I should note that on this particular box the KVM won't work in the BIOS either.


Are keyboard/mouse USB or PS/2? Is 'legacy USB' support enabled in the BIOS? Sometimes this interferes, in some cases it's better to leave this off, in other's it has to be enabled.



MickeyRat said:


> FreeBSD Version: 13.1-STABLE


As you are new to FreeBSD, why did you pick -STABLE? You know this is a development version? The only way to update a -STABLE is to build(7) from source. I suggest sticking to a -RELEASE, which is easily updated/upgraded using freebsd-update(8).


----------



## MickeyRat (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks for the reply.  It's USB with HDMI display.  The legacy USB is enabled in the BIOS.  Obviously I screwed up on the stable version.  I'm not too far along.  So, I'll reinstall.  That may not be the problem but, it needs to be done.  I'll let you know whether it helps.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2022)

MickeyRat said:


> That may not be the problem but, it needs to be done.


No, it's not going to make a difference with the issue. But as you said, new system, better do it now before you have everything set up and would have to redo it all over again.


----------



## MickeyRat (Oct 7, 2022)

SirDice said:


> No, it's not going to make a difference with the issue. But as you said, new system, better do it now before you have everything set up and would have to redo it all over again.


Agreed!  

I've done the reinstall,  I'm now on 12.3-RELEASE.  I haven't gotten X installed but, the KVM still isn't working in the console.  I tried disabling USB legacy support in the BIOS but, when I did, it couldn't see the flashdrive I was using to load the OS.  So, it's enabled now.

Oddly, the 12.3 flashdrive wouldn't boot UEFI.  The 13.1 version did.  I'll start another thread. if I really want to get into that.  For now, I can live with the old style boot.


----------



## MickeyRat (Oct 8, 2022)

At this point, the system has been updated and X is installed. with the xfce desktop  No joy though.  My keyboard and mouse still don't work through the KVM.

I did get a bit more info.  When I rebooted the following messages were displayed. 

Root mount waiting for: usbbus0
_several times followed by_
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at address 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usb_rec_re_enumerate: addr=2 set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)

That probably has something to do with it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MickeyRat (Oct 10, 2022)

Just an FYI here.  I updated the BIOS and did some digging around in dmesg.  Other than seeming to take longer to boot, no change.  The 12.3 flashdrive still wouldn't boot UEFI.  Nothing new in dmesg.

I hate to say it because I was looking forward to learning more about BSD.  I was also hoping to eventually use it to switch away from the horrible Ubuntu server (I'm an Arch user.) I'm using on my media server.  If there's no solution, I can't continue.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2022)

What mainboard does the machine have? I know in the early days there were some 32 bit UEFI implementations. You can't UEFI boot FreeBSD with a 32 bit UEFI. But UEFI boot shouldn't work on both 12.3 and 13.1 if that was the case.


----------



## MickeyRat (Oct 10, 2022)

It's a Lenovo M93P.  Here's a link to the specs.  It actually tries to boot UEFI on 12.3 but, here's what I got.


```
>> FreeBSD EFI boot block
   Loader path: /boot/loader.efi

   Initializing modules: ZFS UFS
   Load Path:\EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI
   Load Device: PciRoot (0x0) /Pci(0x1d,0x0)/USB(0x1,0x0)/USB(0x1,0x0)/USB(0x2,0x0)/HD(1,MBR,0x
90909090,0x1,0x600)
   BootCurrent: 0008
   BootOrder: 0005 0007 0002 0008[*] 0006 0004
   Probing 7 block devices...not supported
not supported
better
not supported
not supported
good
not supported
 done
   ZFS found no pools
   UFS found 2 partitions
```


That's as far as it gets.  So, I just booted legacy.  There are a lot of other things I'll need to get working on this box to make it do what I want.  UEFI's pretty far down the list of things I'm concerned about.  I may revisit it later assuming I get the KVM working.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2022)

MickeyRat said:


> It actually tries to boot UEFI on 12.3 but, here's what I got


Are you booting the memstick image on a USB stick? Or a CD/DVD with the ISO burned? Or did you burn the ISO to a USB stick?


----------



## MickeyRat (Oct 11, 2022)

I was using the memstick image on a USB stick.  I'm willing to try another method.  I have a feeling I'll be doing several reinstalls along the way.


----------



## MickeyRat (Oct 21, 2022)

I guess I owe those that took the time to read this an apology.  I got busy doing other things and when I got back, I decided to try something.  I plugged the KVM usb into the same USB port that I was using for the wireless keyboard and that fixed it.  So I have a dead USB port.  Sorry it took so long for me to realize it.

It turns out that 13.1 is released now so I reainstalled with that.  UEFI worked fine.


----------

